

Watch – Guided Tours - brbcoding
https://www.apple.com/watch/guided-tours/

======
easong
Can we not put the apple symbol in the name of the watch, or at the very least
not in article titles? It's really lame marketing and breaks on a lot of non-
Apple devices.

------
sravfeyn
My first thought was that is this so unintuitive that they have to make a
guided tour [1] and then I found that they did a guided tour for iPhone too,
when it launched. May be a new device with new interactions does need a User
Manual.

1 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kIhkd92bJY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kIhkd92bJY)

------
Protostome
How come so many people who left their wrist watches behind them years ago,
rediscovered the urge to have such a watch again?

Why is it such a desirable product?

